# Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2012)

*Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?


----------



## Uziflator (17. April 2012)

*Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Gab es das Experiment vor ein paar jahren nicht schon einmal?


----------



## TSchaK (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Gab es das Experiment vor ein paar jahren nicht schon einmal?


 Dachte ich auch.
Da war aber glaube Ketchup mit dabei


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Ja gabe es. ^^
PCGH in Gefahr sieht man leider nicht mehr oft nech.


----------



## IconX (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Schönes Video  -  fällt durchaus unter die Kategorie "nicht sinnvoll, aber witzig" .

Eine Sache noch: Mir kams besonders bei der Haargel (aber auch bei anderen Dingen)so vor, als ob da übertrieben viel von drauf gekippt wurde. Normalerweise sollte da doch allg. eine hauchdünne Schicht darüber liegen oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht "das haste doch schonmal gesehen..."


----------



## Placebo (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Ihr habt Gleitgel vergessen , immerhin habt ihr im letzten Video gesagt


> Gleitgel testen wir dieses mal nicht...


PCGH in Gefahr - Alternative Waermeleitpasten - YouTube


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Da hatte doch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3431-bautznersnef.html die Finger im Spiel


----------



## Pumpi (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Sehr lustig und überraschend zugleich.

Ein test, wie viele Stunden denn das Haargel gut arbeitet, wäre noch die Krönung. 

Ps: Sehr seriös moderiert


----------



## L-man (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

könnte jemand dem Jungen mal sagen !!!WIEVIEL!!! WLP man nimmt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



L-man schrieb:


> könnte jemand dem Jungen mal sagen !!!WIEVIEL!!! WLP man nimmt?


 
Das gilt nur bei WLP... der Senf und das Haargel darf ruhig literweise rausquillen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Ich dachte immer die WLP sollte dünn aufgetragen werden, da ward ihr wohl schon beim Grillabend? Bratwurst mit Senf . Das Ergebnis war aber schon abzusehen. Porbiert doch mal Kartoffelscheiben, da hätte man später was zu knabbern, oder den ultimativen Test mit Loctite


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die WLP sollte dünn aufgetragen werden, da ward ihr wohl schon beim Grillabend? Bratwurst mit Senf . Das Ergebnis war aber schon abzusehen. Porbiert doch mal Kartoffelscheiben, da hätte man später was zu knabbern, oder den ultimativen Test mit Loctite


 
Loctite wäre natürlich ne geile Nummer. Und dann nen neuen Praktikanten 2 Wochen später beauftragt "mach mal grade da den Kühler ab, ich brauch die CPU" und ihm beim schwitzen zugesehen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Habe mal einen Getroffen der seit dem Video echt Zahnpaste nutzt ! Und hat nie Probleme damit gehabt !


----------



## TuttiFrutti (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

sehr schön! zum glück hab ich noch ne tube von dem haarkleber daheim rumstehen  der test mit yoghurt wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen aber gut man solls ja nicht übertreiben. und mal im ernst so teuer sind wlp auf dauer gesehen nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Habe mal einen Getroffen der seit dem Video echt Zahnpaste nutzt ! Und hat nie Probleme damit gehabt !


 
Naja "nie Probleme damit gehabt" heißt nichts...
Wenn er einen Office-PC hat und die CPU nur 3x im Jahr mehr als 10% ausgelastet ist kannste auch Zahnpasta nehmen und es reicht. Dann haste halt im Idle durchgehend 70°C und "keine Probleme"


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Ketchup und CO. als WLP für die CPU ihr habt echt grandiose Ideen bei PCGH 
Kann man auch einen Kurs bei euch machen, welche Ketchupsorte zu welche CPU passt? 


P.S: Auch nach mehreren Minuten starte das Video nicht bei mir es lädt und lädt aber startet nicht


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja "nie Probleme damit gehabt" heißt nichts...
> Wenn er einen Office-PC hat und die CPU nur 3x im Jahr mehr als 10% ausgelastet ist kannste auch Zahnpasta nehmen und es reicht. Dann haste halt im Idle durchgehend 70°C und "keine Probleme"


 
Der hatte/Hat auch einen Gamer PC und Zockt ! Keine ******* der nutzt das Zeug immer noch ! Und ihr seit schuld ;D


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Wieder bißchen Schwung in die Bude bringen mit solchen Sachen  Zum Beispiel ein komplett in Öl getränktes Sys oder sowas.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



M4gic schrieb:


> Versucht doch mal Kupferpaste aus der KFZ Werkstatt oder einen Tropfen Vollsynthetisches Öl


 Wenn du statt Öl Glyzerin nimmst und statt Kupfer Aluminium haste quasi Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Hammer3er (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Was ist mit Kupfer Paste Leute das würde mich echt Interessieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Wie gesagt wenn du ne "Paste" Aus irgendwas Glyzerinähnlichem machst und da kleine Kupferteilchen reintust haste quasi dasselbe wie kaufbare WLP - denn das ist auch nichts anderes als Pampe mit winzigen Metallteilchen drin.
Wenn du die Paste weglässt und nur Kupfer nehmen willst musste das zeuch per Legierung verflüssigen - und das gibts zu kaufen als Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleit"paste".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn du ne "Paste" Aus irgendwas Glyzerinähnlichem machst und da kleine Kupferteilchen reintust haste quasi dasselbe wie kaufbare WLP - denn das ist auch nichts anderes als Pampe mit winzigen Metallteilchen drin.
> Wenn du die Paste weglässt und nur Kupfer nehmen willst musste das zeuch per Legierung verflüssigen - und das gibts zu kaufen als Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleit"paste".



Würde auch dieses Glyzerin gehen? Wegen der Nachhaltigkeit? 
mich würde mal interessieren wie viele jetzt das Experiment fortsetzen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Würde auch dieses Glyzerin gehen? Wegen der Nachhaltigkeit?


 
Du lachst - natürlich könntest du Nitroglycerin verwenden... wenn dus erschütterungsfrei aufbringst und den Kühler sachte drauftust funktioniert das einwandfrei und explodiert auch nicht wenns heiß wird - ähnlich wie auch Plastiksprengstoff nicht explodiert wenn man ihn anzündet... brennt ganz zahm ab (Nitroglycerin tut da nichts außer irgendwann verdampfen aber das passiert über 100°C soweit ich mich erinnere).

Aber da immer was unvorhergesehenes passieren kann würde ich trotzdem von N-Glycerin abraten als WLP


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wieder bißchen Schwung in die Bude bringen mit solchen Sachen  Zum Beispiel ein komplett in Öl getränktes Sys oder sowas.


 
Gibts schon...
Mineral Oil Submerged Computer; Our Most Popular Custom PC


----------



## Robonator (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Sehr geiles Video  Aber ich weiss nicht ob 3€ unbedingt überteuert sind


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video  Aber ich weiss nicht ob 3€ unbedingt überteuert sind


 Kommt drauf an wie mans sieht... ich meine so billige Glyzerinpampe bekommste nen Liter für 3€ und da machste zerstäubtes Alu im Wert von 2€ rein und rührst gut um... dann hasten_ Liter_ WLP für 5€ 

Das "teure" is wohl nur alle 5g einzeln zu verpacken^^


----------



## espanol (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Mit _COLGATE MAX FRESH - Cooling Crystals_ wäre das nicht passiert!! 

FREEZE YOUR CPU!


----------



## L-man (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

die Kupferpaste wäre vor allen Dingen bei den Mengen die Verwendet wurden interessant.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



L-man schrieb:


> die Kupferpaste wäre vor allen Dingen bei den Mengen die Verwendet wurden interessant.


 
Stimmt... weil sie nach dem rausquellen aufs Mainboard läuft und da nen ordentlichen Kurzen verursacht


----------



## Sixxer (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Senf! Bautzner Senf.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Gleitgel wäre auch mal was gewesen oder eine Nusscreme.

Fände es mal Witzig wenn einen Wasserkühlung Testen würdet mit verschieden Flüssigkeiten wie Cola,Bier,Sekt oder Schnaps ^^ Das wäre mal eine schöne Sache ^^


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Aufgrund des alten Videos "Alternative Waermeleitpasten" habe ich vor ca. einen Jahr, bei nen Kumpel bei nen alten Office Rechner qualitativ hochwertigen Heinz Ketchup drauf, wie empfohlen, da wir keine WLP zur Hand hatten. Funktionierte einwandfrei. Allerdings ist der vermutlich seitdem nicht mehr eingeschalten worden.


----------



## Lexx (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

.. hatten wir diesen "Test" nicht schon mal vor ein paar Jahren.. ?

erinnert sich: der Kasperl, nein der Petzi.


----------



## dgcss (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Liebes PCGH Team. Testet doch mal bitte Kaugummis als Wärmeleitpad. Ich bin mal gespannt ob "Extra Fresh" Kaugummis wie die Werbung sagt , den Prozessor "Extra Frisch" hält. Ansonsten hätte doch jeder eine gefundene Schadensersatzklage gegenüber wrigleys und co. Schade das wir nicht so ein Rechtssystem wie in Amerika haben sonst wäre für jeden bestimmt 20.000 € drin


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Fände es mal Witzig wenn einen Wasserkühlung Testen würdet mit verschieden Flüssigkeiten wie Cola,Bier,Sekt oder Schnaps ^^ Das wäre mal eine schöne Sache ^^


 Alle flüssigkeiten die auf Wasser basieren wie cola, Bier usw. machen keinen nennenswerten Unterschied außer dass die Wakü komplett verdreckt/verklebt wird. Bei Schnaps gäbe es aufgrund des hohen Ethanolgehaltes schon nen Unterschied aber wirklich nennenswert dürfte der auch nicht ausfallen^^


----------



## Airboume (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Da fehlt immernoch dat Gleitgehl!


----------



## headcracker (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



dgcss schrieb:


> Schade das wir nicht so ein Rechtssystem wie in Amerika haben sonst wäre für jeden bestimmt 20.000 € drin


 
Jetzt weiß ich was ich mach: Ich flieg in die USA, betreibe dort meinen Rechner mit Zahnpasta als Wärmeleitpasten-Ersatz, und verklag dann den Hersteller mit der Begründung, dass auf der Verpackung nicht explizit erwähnt wurde, die Zahnpasta nicht als Wärmeleitpaste einzusetzen


----------



## headcracker (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Senf! Bautzner Senf.


 
NICHTS geht über Born Senf!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Hier das Video vom Heft 08/2008 mit demselben ähnlichen Test:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QzxukpUvbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shesira (20. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



headcracker schrieb:


> NICHTS geht über Born Senf!


 
 Mit Born-Senf hätten wir sicher auch bessere Ergebnisse bei der Wärmeleitfähigkeit ermittelt 

Eine Bemerkung habe ich noch zu dem Test. Bei der Demonatage der Kühler hat man ja schon gesehen, dass zu viel "Wärmeleitpaste" verwendet wurde. Warum habt ihr so viel verwendet? Die Funktionsweise der Wärmeleitpaste kennen wir ja alle. Es soll nur so viel drauf, dass sie die Zwischenräume die ohne Kühler vorhanden wären, gefüllt sind. Mehr Wärmeleitpaste ist schädlich.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*



Shesira schrieb:


> Eine Bemerkung habe ich noch zu dem Test. Bei der Demonatage der Kühler hat man ja schon gesehen, dass zu viel "Wärmeleitpaste" verwendet wurde. Warum habt ihr so viel verwendet? Die Funktionsweise der Wärmeleitpaste kennen wir ja alle. Es soll nur so viel drauf, dass sie die Zwischenräume die ohne Kühler vorhanden wären, gefüllt sind. Mehr Wärmeleitpaste ist schädlich.


 Sagen wir mal so, der Test hat ein *Praktikant* durchgeführt, sieht für mich auch sehr nach *Praktikantenarbeit* aus. Es wäre mir in meiner Laufbahn neu dass es Praktikanten (ich lasse das hervorheben nun mal weg) gebe die irgendwas machen wie "Profis"/ "Experten". Für mich also eher ein Beweis dafür das sich der Praktikant da ordentlich austoben durfte  Ich persönlich hätte ihn aber eher so was aus der Sempron/ Celeron Kiste krillen lassen 

Und bevor jetzt welche ankommen und herum heulen, ja es gibt auch Praktikanten die echt was drauf haben/ genauso wie es Chefs und "Experten" gibt wo ich mich frage "Wie?". Leider scheinen die guten Praktikanten mein Abteil immer zu meiden, warum nur? Ich bin doch so verdammt Tier Mitmenschen lieb


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (20. April 2012)

*AW: Video: PCGH experimentiert - Eignen sich Ketchup oder Handcreme als Wärmeleitmittel?*

Hi!

 ich hab echt selten so Herzhaft gelacht wie bei dem Test ( Video)...

Und die mengen an WLP und co... da hatte er aber glück das dass MB nicht in die Tonne ging...
Beim Haargel, die menge dachte ich nur... waaaaasss nicht sooo dermaßen viel...

Aber an sich lustiger Test...


----------

